# Freshwater Striper



## corey011361 (Jul 12, 2005)

Has anyone ever smoked fresh water striper? We are catching a lot of good fish right now. I usually grill them or fry them. I'm sure I could figure out a way to smoke em' too. Just trying to avoid trial and error. My smoker runs at  225-240 degrees. I also have an upright box that runs at 195 degrees. Any help is appreciated!

Corey


----------



## shaneholz (Jul 12, 2005)

Try this, I can't see why it would not be great on them also. Let me know if you try it. I would use your upper box, I'm sure 195 is not too hot it just won't take as long. Good Luck. I think It will work to do it all at 195. The 130 is just cause I can, and I think it pounds the smoke into the fish better at cooler temps but I know alot of people that are always at least 200 degrees and used this recipe to great success.

Fish Brine for Fillets of fish. I take the skin right off and it works really good for Salmon and Trout. I think it would be good for any species of fish.


1                 Gallon of water
5/8              Cup of Kosher Salt
1/2              Cup of Tender Quick
1/2             Cup of light brown sugar (packed)
1                 Tsp. of Granulated garlic
1                 Tsp. of Granulated onion

You can double this as needed for amount of fish

Mix above ingredients until dissolved in water. Add fish and marinate â€œbrineâ€ for 
2 days in fridge (I use a air tight bucket from a deli). Rinse fish WELL and drain. Spray racks with non stick and place fish on the racks. Sprinkle brown sugar on top of fish with a flower sifter. A good coating will make it sweeter personally I do this once at first then again after smoking and before cooking. Let fish dry on the racks for about 1.5 hours just to dry the surface a little This is not mandatory but preferred.

Smoke fish at 130 degrees for 3 hours, then raise temp. to 175 degrees until desired dehydration is obtained. Two to three hours plus depending on the quantity of fish. Remove from smoker and let cool on racks before removing.


----------



## corey011361 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks for the info! I will try it. I've brined a lot of fowl, but never fish. Gonna be a good experiment.

CW


----------

